# اين اجد Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycrine ?



## محمد قاعود (26 فبراير 2012)

اى عضو يجبنى على السؤال سوف يخدمنى خدمة العمر. انا ابحث عن شركة مستحضرات كيماوية
تبيع
propylene Glycol USP food grade
Vegetable Glycrol USP food grade

لكم جزيييييييييل الشكر!


----------



## sayedaraby2007 (26 فبراير 2012)

يمكنك أخى الدخول على هذا الرابطhttp://www.foodgradepropyleneglycol.com/John Koki Online Sales ConsultantPhone (877) 934-4864 | Fax (877) 209-1556 [email protected]


----------



## محمد قاعود (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا اخ , انا اعرف مكان بيع هذه المنتجات بأرخص الاسعار. لكن لا اظن ان الجمارك ستسمح لى باستيراد اكتر من لتر من هذا و من ذاك .

عامة سوف اسأل هنا سؤال اخر.


----------

